

Lesula: A New Species of Monkey Found in Congo.  - lifeisstillgood
http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0044271

======
lifeisstillgood
I mention it simply because the world still holds surprises for me - a new
species of insect, there must be millions. But mammals?

It's still an impressive planet

